# emulsion lifts... weeeeeeeeeee!



## carlita (Oct 30, 2003)

i can't wait to make some of these with slides instead of using my propack camera to take them directly.  cause they don't come out that great this way, but for now it's my only option.  :?  3 of these are mounted on rice paper, which i found out smells like a wet dog when you soak it.  bleh!  the other one is mounted on something else and i can't tell you exactly what it is cause i don't actually know.  it's highly textured paper though.  it was impossible to tear when it was dry and a little too easy to tear when it was wet.  these were all shot in shiroh, texas.

this pretty much looks like a big mess on here.  it's easier to make out the image in person :?  sorry.











on this one you can kind of see the strange light blue spots that kept showing up on my pictures.  i never did figure out what was causing them.


----------



## terri (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm soooo jealous....I haven't done anything in weeks and weeks... :cry: 

So, aside from the bad smell, did you like working with the rice paper?  It has a nice looking texture....but if it's too much, then I'd be afraid it wouldn't let go of the brayer...   I've only used 300# watercolor paper for lifts and transfers, both hot and cold-pressed.   Very few problems.  

But I love the look of different papers, and those jagged edges on your first image here look great!   Nice job!   

If I had anything negative to say, it would be that I think the clothespin shot works better as an SX manipulation than the lift here...just an opinion.    Don't ***** slap me.


----------



## ramjamband (Nov 29, 2003)

Sorry if I seem a bit thick but what is and how do you do an emulsion lift?   :?


----------



## terri (Nov 30, 2003)

It's a technique mainly accomplished using Polaroid film, usually 669.   It's exactly what it sounds like: you "cook" your entire, completely developed Polaroid image in very hot water, gently separating or "lifting" the emulsion from the backing.   The emulsion comes off quite easily when following certain steps and is captured in its thin membrane state and planted on the receptor of your choice: Carly and I have used  various artist's papers as mentioned above, but you can slap it on glass (ie bottles or glasses or panes), wood or rubber, etc.   You can use your fingers or a small artist's brush to further manipulate the emulsion for any desired effect such as stretching or bending your image, or you can leave it alone and just play with the edges.   That part is up to you.   

Like learning backgammon, you can pick up the basics very quickly, and then spend countless hours developing technique and strategy for desired effects.   Way cool and highly addictive!     

I'll see if there's more I haven't posted here for you to look at.


----------



## Geronimo (Nov 30, 2003)

Very nice carli.  

I really like the first and last one.


----------



## playingwithlight (Dec 2, 2003)

I too am very interested in Emulsion lifting. Does anyone know if this can be done with regular black and white or color film/slides? If so what is the technique and the film tried? Any information would be appreciated. Even if someone has tried it with partial success would encourage me to persue this further.

Thank you in advance,  

Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## ramjamband (Dec 2, 2003)

Thaks for the info I must give it a try sometime.


----------



## Tara (Mar 15, 2004)

Lovely images! 

I'm working with polaroids at the mo...might give it a go!  Sounds like fun!


----------



## markc (Mar 15, 2004)

Just make sure that the film is the peel-apart kind. It won't work with a lot of the new films. I tend to be more partial to the image transfers, but that's just a personal taste thing.

[some more info]


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 15, 2004)

Holy thread revival batman.


----------



## karissa (Mar 17, 2004)

Don't get me wrong... I think this is very cool but it looks like something that happened on accident.  You know how the figured out you could do this.  Some one was probably cooking and dropped the photo in the water.... was called away and when they came back tried to save the picture.....      Really cool though.


----------



## terri (Mar 17, 2004)

> Don't get me wrong... I think this is very cool but it looks like something that happened on accident. You know how the figured out you could do this. Some one was probably cooking and dropped the photo in the water.... was called away and when they came back tried to save the picture.....  Really cool though.



Karissa, some of the best inventions, techniques and creative possibilities were discovered by accident or people just playing around.... never hurts to study a bit on a subject.   Sometimes you become fascinated by its origin.   This particular technique came about because of the unique properties of the emulsion formula invented by one of the 20th century's photographic geniuses, Mr. Edwin Land....and he didn't approve of it.     :cheer:    Who knows?  You might find yourself wanting to write a paper about him some day.


----------



## Hardware_Lock (Mar 28, 2004)

Wow, looks like a really cool technique! Does it work with photo paper for computer printer? ... I think I'll try it myself, it might take some time before I have an answer here.


----------



## GerryDavid (Mar 28, 2004)

Hello Carlita, these are an interesting thing, Ill have to give it a try sometime.  :0)  These look larger than regular poleroids, just wondering if thats what you used.  These also seem to have more detail than a poleroid.


----------



## GerryDavid (May 27, 2004)

Hey Carlita and everyone else that reads this.

I bought a poleroid digital camera last week at a yard sale to try this out with *$0.50 Canadian, haggled down from $1, hehe*, but I hear *maybe here, perhaps somewhere else* that this doesnt work with the newer poleroid films, and I wanted to make sure before I spent to much money on a 10 pack.  What film is the right type to buy from poleroid for this?

Also where did you buy the different types of paper?  I cant think of any stores around here that would have rice paper.

Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## terri (May 28, 2004)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Hey Carlita and everyone else that reads this.
> 
> I bought a poleroid digital camera last week at a yard sale to try this out with *$0.50 Canadian, haggled down from $1, hehe*, but I hear *maybe here, perhaps somewhere else* that this doesnt work with the newer poleroid films, and I wanted to make sure before I spent to much money on a 10 pack.  What film is the right type to buy from poleroid for this?
> 
> ...



A Polaroid digital camera...?    :scratch:   I don't keep up with much in the way of digital and I've never heard of one.   Is this a digital camera with a Polaroid back?   

Either way, the film you want to try emulsion lifts or image transfers is type 669 - there are others (generally speaking, any Polaroid film that ends with a 9 has the correct emulsion formula) but this is a smaller size and easy to practice with while you're learning.    It's not a "new film", so you might be fine.   

What you need to find out is whether or not your camera will accept type 669 film.   Then you're good to go.   

btw, what Carli tried here with the rice paper is not a paper I'd recommend when just starting out learning this technique.   She's done it several times and the paper was experimental.   Go to any arts supply store and pick up an inexpensive pack of 140# watercolor paper.   Hot pressed is generally preferable because it's smoother, but for learning the technique cold-pressed is fine, and on some images looks really cool because of its added texture.   You may find the rice paper there, as well, but there's little point in adding the challenge of dealing with this thin paper and becoming needlessly frustrated.   Go have fun!!


----------



## GerryDavid (May 28, 2004)

Umm, erase the digital part out of that, hehe.  Im so use to typing digital, soryr about that.  Its just a regular poleroid camera.  The film sort, hehe.  It doesnt look new or anything.

Thanks for the advice.  :0)

I only know of one store around here that sellls poleroid film, which is Costco, in 40 packs.  I didnt see any in walmart, just wondering if anyone has any ideas of stores that still caries the film.  Preferably a Canadian store but I do go to the states regularly.


----------



## Not Neve (May 29, 2004)

Walmart doesn't have Polaroid film?  Hmmm....I would think KMart, Target but then again I would've thought Walmart, too.  We use polaroid with grid marks on it at work but we get it at a camera shop and I haven't paid attention to what else they carry.   

Are you anywhere near Sarnia? I'm a Michigander.


----------



## GerryDavid (May 29, 2004)

Nope, not near sarnia.  Im closer to Ottawa than Toronto.

Walmart did have poleroid 35mm film, but none of the other that I seen.  Then again this isnt a larger walmart, so next time im in the city Ill try to check there.  I try to avoid blacks photography cuz thier usually more expensive, but I may give them a look and price them.  Same for Henry's.  Thsoe are the only 2 camera stores that I know of in Canada.

And since im thinking of it, what are the names of the camera stores in the states, the chain ones.


----------



## kunitz (Jun 14, 2004)

My fiance has some really cool polaroid lifts that I wanted to share. Her photography can be found at www.sargentphotos.com. By 

Picture 1 of a theatre in Austin:






Picture 2 of the same theatre:





Hope you all enjoy the pictures!


----------



## terri (Jun 14, 2004)

Kunitz: These are very nice lifts; she should be proud of these.   You should start a new thread when posting new images, to make sure they don't get lost in the shuffle.     

Gerry: when in doubt, go to B&H Photo-video online.       They have a complete Polaroid film section, and reasonable prices.   Go git 'um!


----------



## ferny (Sep 4, 2004)

I think I'm going to delete my account here. In the few days that I've been a member I've had serious urges to by a Holga and now a Polaroid camera. I hate to think what I might have to buy next.:shock:  :mrgreen:


----------



## oriecat (Sep 4, 2004)

hehehe!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 4, 2004)

Its tons of fun! You will soon be as addictive to holgas and polaroid film as you are to this site :twisted:


----------



## ferny (Sep 4, 2004)

Perhaps a silly question, but... Is there a quick and easy way to know what type of film a certain Polaroid camera can take? I know nothing about Polaroid cameras so don't know if 669 works in all of them, or just some or whatever. I've checked eBay for Polaroid cameras and there are loads going cheap, but obviously the listers aren't very helpful. Searching (I use Copernic) doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 4, 2004)

Try this site


----------



## oriecat (Sep 4, 2004)

Or this!


----------



## ferny (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for those links.


----------

